# moving stuff to the US



## 13JohnnyL (Jun 27, 2010)

Does anyone have any info on moving personal items to the US. it wouldn't be a lot, just personal effects such as books, clothing, etc. Total amount would be enough for a pick-up or minivan. No furniture. Just would like to get some things across the border for a family member. Thanks for any recommendation as to moving company or agent, and info as to cost.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

There was a thread on this subject about a month ago. I suggested then a search on google Mexico, there are lots of companies listed. You might try searching the thread also.
Good luck!


----------

